# State bows to politicians, snowmobilers about route



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

State bows to politicians, snowmobilers about route

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/jun/27edit.htm

06/27/06 Editorial

Lost in the general jubilation over a state decision to allow snowmobiles on a 12-mile stretch of former railroad grade that runs along Mullet Lake are two things:

 One, the Michigan Department of Natural Resources Trust Fund board broke its word  as in promised one thing and did another  and got cheered for it. 

Some people call it lying.

 Two, a number of area politicians who have been busily patting themselves on the back over legislation blocking eminent domain "takings" lobbied long and hard to have the state reverse itself. In the process a lot of Mullet Lake homes likely lost much of their financial worth and certainly their joyful seclusion and quiet. All because the government chose one user over another, just as it does in eminent domain cases.

The whole thing stinks. It's further proof, as if we need it, that there is no power greater than political self promotion. If a few folks find their little slice of heaven along Mullet Lake turned into a roaring, snowmobile freeway in the process, that's tough. 

Back in 1998 the railroad grade, which passes within a few feet of many homes and the lake, was purchased by the state with Michigan Natural Resources Trust dollars.

But the sale was based on a stipulation that the old railroad grade forever remain a quiet, non-motorized recreational trail. The DNR agreed there were safety and noise concerns and stuck to the designation  and its promise.

Northern Michigan politicians and business interests had no such compunctions, however.

Earlier this year Rep. Kevin Elsenheimer, R-Bellaire, wrote a letter to Gov. Jennifer Granholm urging her to break the state's word. Sens. Jason Allen, R-Traverse City, and Tony Stamas, R-Midland, signed on.

"We're hoping she can put pressure on (the DNR) to make a decision," an Elsenheimer staffer said. 

She apparently caved, as did the Trust Fund board.

A support group has already scrapped plans to pave the trail for bikers and walkers because snowmobiles will tear it up. All uses, apparently, now bow to the snowmobile.

A snowmobile route linking Gaylord and Cheboygan has been the Holy Grail of up north snowmobile interests for years upon years. The state has looked for alternatives but kept running up against geography and a promise  the Pigeon River State Forest on one side, the Mullet Lake stipulation on the other.

Snowmobile and Cheboygan business interests say the Gaylord-Cheboygan link will spur lots of economic activity in Cheboygan and be a boon to snowmobilers.

The fact that the state broke its word and a few people got run over in the process apparently matters not a bit.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Trail parking area proposed

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/jun/28trail.htm

06/28/2006 BY SHERI McWHIRTER [email protected]

CHEBOYGAN  A state trailhead parking lot may be in the offing since state officials approved snowmobile traffic on a 12-mile stretch of abandoned railroad line along the western side of Mullett Lake.

The Michigan Natural Resources Commission next week will discuss buying a 1.2-acre strip just south of Cheboygan. The property runs between two old railroad lines, and the state may pay the county $50,000 for the tax-reverted land.

The spot could become a parking lot at a major snowmobile trailhead, said Ed Meadows, real estate section manager for the state Department of Natural Resources.

The Gaylord-Cheboygan trail intersects there with the Alpena-Mackinaw trail, on the southern outskirts of town in Cheboygan County's Benton Township.

Bill Manson, executive director of the Michigan Snowmobile Association, said a potential new trailhead staging area is good news for the Cheboygan area. 

New access for snowmobile riders along the West Mullett Lake railroad grade could boost the local economy once a trail loop is created with other northern Michigan cities, he said, adding a new parking lot would be welcomed by snowmobile enthusiasts.

"That will give greater access for people visiting the area and those living there," Manson said.

The parcel is the former factory site of Center Tool and Machine, where ****nic, hexavalent chromium and lead contamination was found. The abandoned building was demolished and pollutants were partially cleaned up recently.

DNR Director Rebecca Humphries will decide next month whether to buy the parcel, next to the main trail and about four miles north of the West Mullett Lake railroad grade.

Meanwhile, no meeting has been scheduled over the state's reversal of an eight-year ban on motorized traffic over the abandoned railway. It had been reserved as a quiet trail because of safety and noise concerns but could be opened to snowmobiles this winter, though a lawsuit might change that plan.

See related story:

Trail to be opened for snowmobiles - June 15, 2006 
See related editorial:

State bows to politicians, snowmobilers about route - June 27, 2006


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The other side of Mullett trail issue

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/jun/30forum.htm

BY BILL MANSON

The Record-Eagle's June 27 editorial decrying action taken by the Michigan Department of Natural Resources Trust Fund board to reverse the ban on motorized traffic near Mullett Lake was flawed and incomplete on a number of points. 

First, this position represents the view of a handful of mostly second homeowners and is in direct conflict with thousands of residents who support re-opening the trail. Second, we were also promised something  an alternative route around Mullett Lake. The Michigan Snowmobile Association would have never agreed to close the trail had the DNR not made this promise. 

Finally, the coalition of bipartisan legislators and Gov. Granholm's administration acted appropriately by looking out for the public's best interest, and not bowing to repeated legal threats from a few wealthy homeowners near Mullett Lake.

The paper ignored important facts that support snowmobile use near Mullett Lake. After buying the Cheboygan-to-Gaylord trail in 1998 the state cited safety concerns in banning motorized traffic on the 12-mile tract. Since then a handful of lakefront homeowners have had carte blanche with the trail, using it to store boat docks and lawn furniture. 

As a compromise for siding with these homeowners, the state promised an alternative snowmobiling route for contiguous access for thousands of snowmobilers and hundreds of business owners. This promise hasn't been fulfilled. Some, as the Record-Eagle might suggest, would call that, too, a lie. Now, the state is simply following through on this promise, which benefits the overwhelming majority. 

Michigan has over 380,000 registered riders and thousands more from out of state that combine to contribute over $1 billion annually to Michigan's beleaguered economy.

Community leaders from a diverse segment of the population have asked for a remedy on this issue. Legislators such as Sens. Jason Allen, R-Traverse City, Tony Stamas, R-Midland, and Reps. Kevin Elsenheimer, R-Bellaire, Matt Gillard, D-Alpena, and Gary McDowell, D-Rudyard, are serving their constituents well. 

Gov. Granholm understands the importance of snowmobiling and the support it has from business and recreational enthusiasts alike. 

These folks are looking at the big picture, and what's best for the State of Michigan. Instead of being ridiculed they should all be commended for finally providing the leadership necessary to fulfill the DNR's promise made a decade ago. 

The Record-Eagle should try to strike a better balance between the peace and quiet of the north and the welfare of an economy buoyed by tourism. 

Giving a little more credence to sporting enthusiasts and business owners that know recreational spending is a needed breath of fresh air.

About the author
Bill Manson of Grand Rapids is executive director of the Michigan Snowmobile Association.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess the last line on entry #3 tells it all. \

Read these posts then go to the bicycling post just above. Snowmobiles everywhere-bicycles nowhere.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

There's more to the West Mullett Lake Trail issue 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/jul/08forum.htm

On behalf of the Cheboygan Area Chamber of Commerce board of directors, I am responding to a Record-Eagle editorial regarding the West Mullett Lake Trail published June 27.

We were wondering, how closely you have been following this issue? Your view failed to mention that part of the agreement included finding an alternate trail route to connect snowmobilers from Indian River to Cheboygan. 

Many local governmental agencies, snowmobile groups and other interested parties signed off on the deal because the Department of Natural Resources assured them that another route would be established. Those conversations and public hearings date back to 1994.

Throughout this entire process, the Cheboygan Area Chamber, Cheboygan Area Tourist Bureau, snowmobile advocates and many local governmental leaders have worked long and hard with the DNR, as well as concerned Mullett Lake residents, to find an alternate trail that could serve as a connector route between Cheboygan and Indian River. Several ideas were explored, considered and submitted to the Natural Resources Commission; but, to no avail. They were all denied because of cost, and/or environmental concerns.

Our board has always taken the position of supporting "a snowmobile trail that connects Cheboygan and Indian River." 

While the economic impact of such a trail is important to us, it is not the only concern. Safety issues and public policy have also been major factors in discussions over the years. 

In our view, we should applaud the work of our elected officials. Isn't it their job to resolve this issue? Aren't they supposed to listen to their constituents? Who owns the trail? Maybe a better question is "Who bent your ear on this issue"? 

This long, drawn out process has dragged on long enough. It has led us to this point. The Natural Resources Commission will be looking to act on a recommendation to open up a section of the trail to snowmobilers. It may call for some restrictions. That's understandable. We just don't understand the tone of your editorial. Terms like "lying," "stinks," "political self promotion" and caving in to pressure don't paint an accurate picture of the situation.

About the author: Michael Grisdale is executive director of the Cheboygan Area Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
July 14, 2006

CONTACT:
James Radabaugh 517-373-1276
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Public Input Sought for Snowmobile Use on Trail Along West Side of Mullett Lake 

State recreation officials today announced a public meeting will be held Aug. 2 in Indian River to provide information regarding the potential opening of the Mullet Lake segment of the Cheboygan to Gaylord Recreational Trail to snowmobile use.

The meeting will be held from 6 to 8 p.m. at the Inland Lakes High School gymnasium, 5243 S. Straits Highway in Indian River.

Persons attending the meeting will have an opportunity to provide input on what types of restrictions should be in place (such as speed limits, hours of operation, etc.), if the trail is opened to snowmobile use. Public comment on this issue also may be e-mailed to [email protected].

Individuals attending the meeting are requested to refrain from using heavily-scented personal care products in order to enhance accessibility for everyone. Persons with disabilities needing accommodations should contact James Radabaugh at (517) 373-1276 a minimum of five business days before the meeting. Requests made less than five days before the event may not be accommodated.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
July 31, 2006

CONTACT: Ann Wilson 906-228-6561

MEDIA ADVISORY

DNR to Hold Public Meeting on Mullett Lake Trail Use

The Department of Natural Resources will hold a public meeting Wednesday, Aug. 2, in Indian River to take public input on what types of restrictions should be in place (such as speed limits, hours of operation, etc.), if the trail on the west side of Mullett Lake in Cheboygan County is opened to snowmobile use.

The meeting will be held from 6 to 8 p.m. at the Inland Lakes High School gymnasium located at 5243 S. Straits Highway in Indian River.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Little common ground on trail decision

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/aug/11mullett.htm

08/11/2006 BY SHERI McWHIRTER [email protected]

INDIAN RIVER  Little common ground was offered by the public on a looming state decision to allow snowmobile traffic on a Mullett Lake railroad grade.

Some people don't want any snowmobiles on a 12-mile stretch of abandoned railway along the western shoreline that passes close to dozens of homes. Others want it free of any restrictions to lure more winter tourists to the area.

Those opinions were aired at a recent public meeting in Indian River, where more than 200 people showed up to hear about the proposed snowmobile trail in Cheboygan County.

The state bought the old rail bed in 1998 with Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund dollars, under the stipulation that it forever remain a non-motorized trail. The state Department of Natural Resources agreed that safety and noise were a concern, but couldn't site any alternate snowmobile routes through the Pigeon River Country State Forest.

The Trust Fund board overturned the snowmobile ban this summer. DNR Director Rebecca Humphries expects to make a final decision in September.

"It's up for action next month, so it's premature to comment yet," Humphries said before Thursday's Natural Resources Commission meeting in Manistique.

She said DNR officials received many ideas from the public about possible restrictions for the trail.

"There are suggestions on speed limits and hours of use. Those are the biggies, but there are also some ideas on enforcement opportunities," Humphries said.

Brett Lindgren, of the Indian River Snowmobile Grooming Club, said they support a reasonable speed restriction but not a curfew. Riders could be forced on to the ice on Mullett Lake during unsafe conditions if the trail were closed at night, he said.

Gray Fischer, a property owner opposed to snowmobiles on the trail, drove to the Upper Peninsula Thursday to urge state officials to keep it a non-motorized trail.

"I'm going to tell the NRC that the state gave its word numerous times to the people who live on this trail ... that word ought to have some staying power," he said.

See related stories:

Mullett Lake trail coming to a fork - July 18, 2006 
Trail parking area proposed - June 28, 2006 
Trail to be opened for snowmobiles - June 15, 2006 
See related editorial:

State bows to politicians, snowmobilers about route - June 27, 2006 
See related forums:

There's more to the Mullett Lake Trail issue - July 8, 2006 
The other side of Mullett trail issue - June 30, 2006


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Snowmobile decision expected this week 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/sep/06mullett.htm

09/06/2006 BY SHERI McWHIRTER [email protected]

CHEBOYGAN  A state decision will come this week on whether to allow a snowmobile trail along the western shore of Mullett Lake.

A final decision is expected Thursday by Rebecca Humphries, director of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources.

The area in question runs from north of Indian River, through Topinabee, to a spot just south of Cheboygan. The trail formerly was a designated quiet area, but state Natural Resources Trust Fund officials overturned that restriction.

The 12-mile stretch would have a 35-mph speed limit and hours of operation that would prevent snowmobile traffic between midnight and 8 a.m. The trail would also be reviewed in two years, according to Lynne Boyd, DNR chief of forests, minerals and fire management.

The trail fills a gap between Gaylord and Cheboygan, where supporters for years have tried to get a designated state route established. 

The connection would provide an economic boost in winter tourism revenues for the area, local supporters said.

"Our hope is that the whole area will benefit," said Mike Grisdale, executive director of Cheboygan Area Chamber of Commerce.

The former railroad line runs near many homes along the lakeshore, and some property owners worry that heavy snowmobile traffic will create excessive noise and safety concerns. DNR officials once agreed with the noise and safety concerns, but reversed positions when another route could not be found.

"I guess they'll give us eight hours of sleep, but the main issue is the safety. There's not many children or pets outside from midnight to 8 o'clock," said Gray Fischer, a local property owner who opposes the trail.

Fischer said some residents are investigating a lawsuit against the state.

The proposed speed limit and limited hours of use were added to the proposal after a public hearing in Indian River, Boyd said.

Opinions at the hearing varied from wanting no snowmobiles at all, to opposing any restrictions on snowmobiles.

No other existing or proposed state snowmobile route has hours of use restrictions, said Jim Radabaugh, state trails coordinator.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Some owners may lose lake access 

09/06/2006 BY SHERI McWHIRTER [email protected]

GAYLORD  Homeowners who live across state Highway 27 from Mullett Lake may be losing some of their lake access now that a proposed snowmobile trail is planned for the area.
Longtime users of the land between the lake and the former railroad tracks may have to vacate areas because they'd be trespassing on state land where the new trail would run, said Lynne Boyd, chief of forests, minerals and fire management for the Michigan Department of Natural Resources.

Some of the property owners built or placed structures and docks in the trail right-of-way over the years, and those items must be removed, she said.

"Some (people) have legal access, but a very narrow strip, so they may actually be occupying the trail. If they have legal access to the water, we are not trying to end that," Boyd said.

She said residents near the lake can walk over the trail to swim, but the trail must be kept clear of permanent items.

Dawn Bodnar lives along the highway near Topinabee and said her family, like many of their neighbors, received notices from the state to vacate any area where they'd be trespassing on state land.

"We all got the notices and pretty much ripped them right up," she said.

Steve Lakin, of Livonia, is considering buying a house on the opposite side of the highway from the lake, north of Topinabee. He said the property deed includes water access rights, and a conversation with a local real estate agent left him worried about how a new trail would affect that access.

"This particular area where I'm looking has a clear area separate from the old railroad track, which is raised up," he said.

Lakin said he was glad to hear that Boyd assured legal water access rights would be maintained and only trespassers evicted.

The question for a lot of homeowners is what property the state owns and what property is privately held. Nevertheless, there are significant trespass problems in that area, Boyd said.

"We've been working hard to resolve those issues," she said.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
September 8, 2006

Contact:
Mindy Koch 517-373-0046
Patricia Stewart 517-335-1833

Humphries Approves Land Use Order to Allow Snowmobile Use on Trail near Mullet Lake

Michigan Department of Natural Resources Director Rebecca A. Humphries has approved an amendment to a land use order that allows snowmobiles to be driven on the Mullett Lake portion of the Cheboygan to Gaylord State Trail. The action was announced Thursday at the monthly meeting of the Natural Resources Commission in Saugatuck.

The decision was applauded by Governor Jennifer M. Granholm who said opening this portion of the trail to snowmobile use would provide an economic boost to the area.

Snowmobiling brings a huge economic boost to the small businesses in northern Michigan each winter, Granholm said. Michigan is a mecca for outdoor recreation and tourism, and this trail will add a key link in this region of the state to help tourism grow there.

The land use order establishes a 35 mph speed limit for snowmobiles on the approximately 11-mile stretch of trail from M-27 to Grandview Beach Road in Cheboygan County and limits hours of operation from 8 a.m. to midnight.

We worked closely with our Snowmobile Advisory Committee and with local communities to make sure there are safety precautions in place for both residents and riders, Humphries said. We believe these restrictions represent a consensus of comments and suggestions weve received on this issue and fit the goals of all who participated in this process.

The DNR initiated purchase of the 45-mile rail corridor linking Cheboygan and Gaylord through the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund in 1997 with the condition that no motorized use of the corridor would be authorized, and which was reaffirmed by a DNR land use order issued in 1998. The Mullet Lake portion of the trail has been closed to all motorized use since its acquisition.

Since then, DNR recreational trails officials had investigated and considered at least 10 alternative routes for a snowmobile trail linking the two communities but no viable option could be found. Last June, the Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund board voted to remove the motorized traffic restriction from the trail. The DNR then held a public meeting in Indian River Aug. 2 that drew an estimated 200 citizens.

When Michigans snowmobile season officially begins statewide Dec. 1, DNR law enforcement officials will be looking for the snowmobilers driving this trail to comply with the posted speed limit and restrictions on the hours of operation, and will be coordinating enforcement efforts in the area with local law enforcement agencies.

The DNR also plans to evaluate the use of snowmobiles on this segment of trail, including compliance with these restrictions, in 2008, following two full seasons of snowmobile use.

The Cheboygan to Gaylord State Trail continues to remain closed to the operation of all other motorized vehicles, including off-road vehicles, all-terrain vehicles and motorcycles.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

H. F.
thanks for keeping us up to date on this issue.
this trail being open will help me a lot.
it is a much needed trail.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 11, 2006

Contact:
Lori Underwood 989-275-5151, ext. 2100
Ann Wilson 517-335-3014

Preparations Continue for Opening of Cheboygan County Snowmobile Trail 

Michigan Department of Natural Resources officials today announced the department will continue to identify and take appropriate enforcement action against items of trespass along the Cheboygan to Gaylord Trail as it prepares for the coming snowmobile season, which officially begins statewide Dec. 1. In September, a land use order was approved that allows snowmobile use on the Mullet Lake portion of the trail from M-27 to Grandview Beach in Cheboygan County.

The land use order establishes a 35 mph speed limit for snowmobiles on the approximately 11-mile stretch of trail and limits hours of operation from 8 a.m. to midnight.

It is imperative that all remaining encroachments be removed from this state-owned trail before the snowmobile season begins, given the significant danger posed to trail users by items encroaching on the trail, said Lynne Boyd, chief of the Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Division.

Over the past four years, the DNR has worked with landowners to eliminate such items as boats and docks from being stored along the trail during the winter months. The DNR encourages adjacent property owners to remove any items of personal property that still are encroaching on the trail. These individuals may be liable for any injuries or damage caused to trail users as a result of the encroachments.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Landowners warned to clear the trail 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/oct/13trail.htm

CHEBOYGAN  State officials are warning owners of land adjacent to a trail section in Cheboygan County to move personal property from the right of way or face the consequences.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources this week sent certified letters to the landowners, setting a deadline of next Wednesday to clear the pathway, spokeswoman Ann Wilson said. 

"We told people that trespasses on the trail must be cleared by Oct. 18, or there is going to be action taken, either confiscation of property or tickets," Wilson said. 

The section known as the West Mullett Lake trail is part of a 45-mile trail between Gaylord and Cheboygan. The 12-mile section previously was off-limits to snowmobilers and other motorized traffic. 

But DNR Director Rebecca Humphries in August lifted the snowmobile ban, and officials are trying to clear the trail before snowmobiling season. 

Snowmobilers will be allowed to use the trail after Dec. 1. Their speed limit will be 35 mph and the section will be open between 8 a.m. and midnight. 

Wilson said residents along the West Mullet Lake trail, many of whom object to snowmobile traffic, have boat lifts, boats, campers, trailers and other items parked or placed across the former rail grade. 

"We have gone through repeatedly since 2003 notifying people by knocking on their doors or putting stickers on items on the trail. We have had public meetings and posted the area," Wilson said. "There is still stuff that trespasses there."


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Tempers flare at local trail
Mullett Lake trail has been open for one week 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/dec/07mullett.htm

12/07/2006

CHEBOYGAN  State police are investigating the first conflict between landowners and snowmobilers on the West Mullett Lake snowmobile trail  less than a week after the hotly contested path reopened.

A property owner adjacent to the path allegedly harassed and threatened two Cheboygan County snowmobilers Monday afternoon after they pulled off the trail to let a snow groomer pass, state police said. 

The property owner told the snowmobilers twice to get off his property and threatened "that he would get his gun, police said. 

"They don't have a choice if the groomer is coming through, said state police Sgt. Rashelle Hosh. "This is the situation where they literally just parked off the side of the trail and the homeowner came out and confronted them.

Hosh said the groomer was headed in the opposite direction as the snowmobilers and no property damage occurred when they pulled off the trail. 

State police are withholding the names of the snowmobilers and the property owner until Cheboygan County's prosecutor reviews the case. 

The 12-mile stretch known as the West Mullett Lake trail is part of a larger 45-mile trail that runs between Cheboygan and Gaylord. The trail was previously off-limits to snowmobilers and other motorized traffic until Department of Natural Resources Director Rebecca Humphries lifted the ban. The trail reopened Dec. 1. 

The state promised to keep the route a quiet non-motorized recreation trail when the land was purchased with Michigan Natural Resource Trust dollars in 1998.

But the trail became a sore spot with adjacent land owners when state officials reneged on the deal and made it a designated state snowmobile trail.

See related stories:

Millage to pay for snowmobile trailhead - November 28, 2006 
Property ordered moved - October 17, 2006 
Landowners warned to clear the trail - October 13, 2006 
Snowmobile decision expected this week - September 6, 2006 
Some owners may lose lake access - September 6, 2006 
Little common ground on trail decision - August 11, 2006 
Public meeting set on Mullett Lake trail - August 1, 2006 
Trail to be opened for snowmobiles - June 15, 2006


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Vandals destroy trail signs

http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/dec/30mullett.htm

12/30/2006 BY SHERI McWHIRTER [email protected]

MULLETT LAKE  Vandals ruined about 25 signs along a contentious snowmobile trail in Cheboygan County.

All the trail signs along a mile-and-a-half stretch of the Mullett Lake snowmobile route were ripped from posts, and some posts were pulled from the ground. None of the missing signs was found in the area targeted, south of the village of Mullett Lake.

"If we would have had snow, it could have been a safety issue. But we didn't and got them replaced quickly. It was the only time I've been glad we didn't have snow, said Mark Elliott of Cheboygan, vice president of the Cheboygan Trailblazers.

Elliott and another member of the local snowmobile club worked over the holiday weekend to replace the stolen signs and vandalized posts.

Trail signs are paid for through the state's snowmobile fund, replenished with registration and permit fees. The stolen signs will cost about $250 to $300 to replace, state officials said.

Michigan State Police in Cheboygan are investigating.

"This is nothing rare. It happens all the time. People steal them or knock them down. It's just this trail happens to be controversial, said Paige Perry, a trails program analyst for the Michigan Department of Natural Resources.

The 12-mile trail stretches along the western shoreline of Mullett Lake and was opened for snowmobile traffic for the first time this month. 

The abandoned railroad property has been at the center of a nearly decade-long dispute. The land was purchased by the state in 1998 with Michigan Natural Resources Trust dollars, under the stipulation that it forever remain a quiet, non-motorized recreational trail.

However, state officials never authorized an alternate linking route between Gaylord and Cheboygan to cut through the Pigeon River Country State Forest. Officials then rescinded the Mullett Lake route restriction and made it a designated state snowmobile trail.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
June 20, 2008

CONTACT: Robin Pearson 989-732-3541, ext 5045 or Ann Wilson 906-228-6561

West Mullett Lake Snowmobile Trail Public Comment Meeting Scheduled for June 28

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources (DNR) will host a public meeting on Saturday, June 28, to allow the public to provide comment on the West Mullett Lake Snowmobile Trail. The public meeting is scheduled for 10 a.m. to 12 p.m. at the Inland Lakes High School, located at 4363 South Straits Highway in Indian River.

On December 1, 2006, the DNR opened an approximate 11-mile stretch of rail-trail, referred to as the West Mullet Lake Trail, to snowmobiles for the first time. In response to concerns, the DNR placed restricted hours of operation and speed limits for snowmobiles on this stretch of trail.

The purpose of the public meeting is to help the DNR evaluate whether to keep the trail open to snowmobiling; the hours of operation and speed restrictions. The public is invited to attend and provide comment on whether these restrictions should be continued, eliminated or changed.

The DNR purchased the former railroad grade between Gaylord and Mackinaw City with Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund grants for multi-recreational use. This trail, which officially has been named the North Central State Trail, is open to multi-recreational uses except wheeled motorized vehicles. The surface of this trail recently was improved with a Michigan Department of Transportation enhancement grant, as well as local and state matching dollars.

This rail-trail, along with the numerous other miles of trails the DNR has acquired and maintains for multi-recreational use, is an important part of Governor Jennifer M. Granholm's "Discover Michigan Trails" initiative to create a unified system of Michigan trails to connect natural, tourist and urban destinations. 

Individuals attending the meeting are requested to refrain from using heavily scented personal care products in order to enhance accessibility for everyone. Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact Robin Pearson, recreation specialist, at 989-732-3541 ext. 5045, a minimum of five business days before the meeting. Requests made less than five business days before events may not be accommodated.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## dugal (Aug 17, 2006)

I dont know how many of you have ridden that "trail" but I have a few times and it is not a fun ride. Imagine riding an 8 or 9 mile section of trail where you have a stop sign at EVERY driveway and access road. Along that section of the lake the shoreline is pretty well populated. 30 yards-stop-go-30 yrds stop-go... you get my point. I'm not sure that it's worth the hassle of keeping it open to keep it open. Too bad the state is shy on funds. A legitimate trail on the other side would be better. 

Doug


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We have ridden it a few times, it`s a long, slow, stop and go but once you get past that it`s really nice to go all way around the tip of the mitt. A trail on the other side of the road would be nice, but I think with all the trouble they had getting this would they even try for that? I REALLY MISS SNOW. Mike


----------

